
Who pays when startup employees keep their equity? - crabasa
https://gist.github.com/jdmaturen/5830b83c1425c4767f7e1bd4c9561718
======
gamechangr
The topic is interesting and/or helpful. I'm glad someone is taking it on.

The information in this article is somewhat inaccurate and mostly not relevant
to what most people experience. They should preferace the article with some
sort of

"If you took part it the next billion dollar IPO, most of this would relate to
you"....then >"a large tax burden on execution due to AMT"

>"Single-trigger RSUs don't vest until a liquidity event so there is no tax
hit." That's simply false

I think I will stop here, but someone with more time would find five more
things to call out on this article.

